

A Helpful Tool for Quickly Testing PHP Snippets - kirkouimet
http://www.phplint.com/cVD6OQC3qZ

======
a904guy
You need to turn off system/file/net
operations.<http://www.phplint.com/cVD6OQC3qZ>

~~~
a904guy
I would also consider fork bombs, and empty while loops.

~~~
kirkouimet
Awesome, thanks for the heads up! Looks like a few people have already found
some vulnerabilities. =]

------
shaunxcode
You may want to clarify which version of php you are running. From phpinfo()
it looks like 5.2.14.

